# Ford 9n clutch has no feel?



## Brandon Moore (Jan 8, 2021)

My clutch was stuck on my 41 9n. I replaced it the pressure plate, pilot bearing and throwout bearing. Now the it feels like the throwout bearing isn't making contact with the pressure plate at all. Could I have messed up something? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Are you sure the back spring to the fork arm is connected? Easy item to miss.


----------



## Brandon Moore (Jan 8, 2021)

There are 2 springs on either side of release bearing "bracket" not sure what to call it is that what you are asking about? There was no spring behind the fork as far as I could tell when I took it apart


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Brandon, attached is a parts diagram for a 9N clutch. Hopefully you can spot something....

https://www.messicks.com/nh/152157?sectionId=354137&diagramId=2952751
_____________________________________________________

Below is a U-tube video regarding clutch replacement...


----------



## Brandon Moore (Jan 8, 2021)

Ok so whe the tractor is apart the fork moves forward freely with no obstruction. When I put it back together the clutch fork stops when moving forward before it reaches the pressure plate. I guess I need to take it apart and measure everything.


----------



## Brandon Moore (Jan 8, 2021)

Clutch is all free play never engages anything.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the serial number of your tractor,and make sure it's the right pressure plate.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Have you checked the adjustment rod for the clutch pedal. I have never heard of one that did not touch the pressure plate. Need someone more knowledgeable than I.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've known people to change the position of the fork,to make up for the wear.
Don't know if it can be done ,on this one,but something is definitely wrong.


----------



## Brandon Moore (Jan 8, 2021)

I put the old pressure plate back in and still having the same issue I think the part that holds the throwout bearing is damaged and catching on something. I'm going to tear it apart for the 4th time tomorrow and measure everything I'll keep you updated


----------



## JES2 (Feb 8, 2018)

The next time you have it apart check the rivet that holds the clutch bearing fork to the cross shaft. Could be broken and letting the fork move . When work has to be done on the shaft the rivet has to be cut or ground off at one end and the drove out. Lots of people will replace the rivet with a bolt and nut which doesn't fit tight.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I watched a YouTube video last night and was surprised by the number of pressure plate and clutch disc options that were used in the 8n's. They recommended using the exact match for what is removed. In the videos, they showed the opposite problem. When installed, the TO bearing contacted the pressure plate and you had to adjust the clutch rod for free play. Sounds like the problem is related to the fork arm/TO bearing and not the pressure plate and clutch disc. You might want to watch these videos to get any insights to your problem.


----------



## Brandon Moore (Jan 8, 2021)

Ok so update for everyone who was kind enough to share their thoughts on this. Removed everything again. Had to drill and tap holes in the flywheel and cleaned up the adjustment rod for the clutch. Ed Williams I looked more in the adjustment rod and took it all the way down "now that I could" and adjusted per the manual. Amazing! Wish I had done that in the first place I would have saved myself a lot of trouble. Tractor dropped the last time putting it together and took a chunk out of the oils pan. Sorry for not getting back sooner I wanted to check everything. Also thanks for all the help.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Glad you got it fixed. There is nothing worse than a down tractor, especially when you depend on it for work.


----------

